# First Cyps to Bloom in My Yard



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 9, 2012)

I put these plants in last year. I am thrilled that they overwintered and are starting to bloom.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 9, 2012)

Congratulations!! I have been thinking of getting one just to see if it would make it.


----------



## Dido (Jun 9, 2012)

They are nice, 
look like planipetalum at the moment


----------



## Clark (Jun 9, 2012)

Adorable additions to your garden Joanne!

We tried these a few years ago.
Expensive, and ours were suicidal.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice, which ones are those?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 9, 2012)

Parviflorum? Parviflorum var pubescens? 

The ones in bud/bloom came from Monica; the ones on the right came from Garden Slippers.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 9, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 9, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Parviflorum? Parviflorum var pubescens?



Definitely parviflorum variety of some type, likely pubescens. Keep planting them, you are in a great place to grow Cyps.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice. Soon everyone should have them in the garden! 



Clark said:


> We tried these a few years ago.
> Expensive, and ours were suicidal.



I find cyps grow fine in yards planted in pots of non-organic media!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice! What kind of ground do you have them planted in? Loose? Well-drained?


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2012)

Great!!!!!!! Keep us updated!!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 10, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Nice! What kind of ground do you have them planted in? Loose? Well-drained?



Seems to me I added some horticultural sand and perlite to enhance drainage and that's about it. My yard is only 7 years old and I put in very nice garden loam back then; I was actually worried it might be too good...we shall see...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 13, 2012)

*Blooms are open now...*


----------



## Clark (Jun 14, 2012)

Will you expand your collection?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah probably. I see Shawn of Garden Slippers at our Society meetings all the time, and it's hard to resist the hybrids he has...I did try Maria in 2009, but I got it in October, put it in the ground and then we had a really hard sudden freeze that year in mid-October and I never saw her again.

I'll probably wait on more year to start adding more Cyps though as I'm changing up the area where I've got them planted now.


----------

